# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Verbs question http:/masterrussian.com/verbs/nabirat_nabrat

## Unregistered

hi, what is the difference between  
не могу набрать номер  
and  
не могу набирать номер  
do both mean  
"i can't get through" or verbally "can't dial the number?"

----------


## CoffeeCup

> не могу набрать номер

  I try to dial but can't get through    

> не могу набрать номер

  I'm not able to dial the number

----------

